# Help! I think my son has a tooth infection



## littlec (Sep 15, 2009)

My 3 year old has bad teeth. Not sure how else to put that. We brush his teeth religiously, they get no juice, very little junk (but some); he's under the care of an amazing dentist who knows our family and knows we take proper care of our kids. I still nurse him, sometimes to sleep, so I'm sure that is a factor in this.

Yesterday, he started telling me his cheek hurts; it's very sensitive to touch. I called the dentist first thing this morning, but he won't be in until monday. I also have a call into the pediatrician, but again, she won't be in until Monday.

I am not sure what, if anything I should do over the weekend. The thought of an infection/abscess scares the heck out of me.

Are there any natural things I can do to help stop/slow/heal the (possible) infection? 

What should I look out for in order to know if he needs urgent care?


----------



## rachelsmama (Jun 20, 2005)

Personally, I'd call around to other dental practices, explain the situation and see if anybody is willing to take a quick look so you have a better idea how to proceed (maybe if you call back your normal office they can do that for you, or you know anybody who's particularly happy with their kid's dentist, ask them who they see). Also, take a deep breath, I know a lot of kids with diligent parents but bad teeth.


----------



## Jane House (Feb 9, 2015)

My son had abscess, and there was a big bubble on his gum he was complaining about. Yes abscess is nasty and can migrate into blood system, but I think it's rare and waiting till Monday is fine. I waited weeks and went through 7 dentists until I found one I liked. Just watch out for fever and swelling. Here is more about temporary remedies at home: http://www.homeremedyshop.com/11-home-remedies-for-abscessed-tooth/ .


----------



## NiteNicole (May 19, 2003)

Does your dentist not refer to an emergency service? There are dentists that are open on Saturday. I'd find one. An abscess is painful.


----------

